# [Conseils/avis] Petit serveur personnel, basse consommation

## Slashounet

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je souhaite monter un petit serveur pour une utilisation personnelle. Mes seuls pre-requis sont que ce serveur devra avoir une faible consommation électrique par rapport à une machine perso classique, et être assez silencieux. Je n'ai pas besoin d'une « bête de course qui arrache le bitume » étant donné qu'il ne devra jamais supporter des charges énormes. J'ai donc fait quelques recherches et j'ai trouvé le FIT-PC / FIT-PC2. Il me parait relativement intéressant, mais je suis loin d'être un expert ès matériel. Et comme je tourne sous Gentoo depuis quelques années, je pense naturellement en installer une dessus. Simplement, je me demande si ça vaut le coup, et si les caractéristiques du FIT-PC2 sont suffisantes pour les compil' (sachant que comme ce sera un serveur minimaliste, il y aura beaucoup moins d'appli à mettre à jour que pour un poste de travail standard).

De plus, si je décidais de l'acheter, je songerais sérieusement à mettre un disque SSD (consommation plus faible, plus silencieux), mais est-ce que Gentoo est très adaptée pour ce genre de disques ?

Vous en pensez quoi ? Quel est votre avis sur la question ?

/ounet

PS : à part ça, j'ai aussi un peu regardé du côté des eeeBox, mais j'ai l'impression que le FIT-PC2 est plus adapté.

----------

## kwenspc

Un peu chère pour ce que c'est, et tu devras payer des frais de port + douane.

D'autant plus si tu cherches à mettre un disque ssd, ça va monter assez vite. Je me demande si tu n'as pas plus vite fait de te faire une config à base de carte mini-itx atom et tout ce qui va avec. (une CM all in one atom + la ram c'est à peine 100€ et encore.)

Si le prix est pas un soucis et que tu craques pour le FIT, autant le prendre. C'est vrai qu'il est tout petit lui au moins.

Pour ce qui est de gentoo sur SSD c'est tout à fait possible, c'était un point d'inquiétude avec les premiers du genre mais le technologie évolue tellement vite...

Après question compil tu peux toujours passer par ton desktop (soit distcc, soit emergé et crée des paquets binaires etc... j'ai bien un truc qui fait mieux que ça mais vu que je l'ai toujours pas remis sur le net c'est pas la peine d'en parler)

----------

## Slashounet

Le prix n'est pas un souci (et puis il est vendu sur un site en Allemagne et même sur Amazon je crois), mais bon, si je peux trouver un équivalent pour moins cher, je ne vais pas cracher dessus.

Pour ce qui est du SSD, ça me rassure un peu, je n'ai jamais eu l'occasion d'en tester, et ça m'embêterait vraiment qu'il me balance des erreurs au bout de trois compilations de world. Après, effectivement, il y a distcc qui fonctionne assez bien en fait.

Je vais attendre quelques autres avis et voir ce qui existe à côté avant de craquer.

/ounet

----------

## xaviermiller

Et pourquoi pas plutôt un WD Green qu'une SSD ? Ce serait moins cher, et niveau consommation, c'est très léger...

----------

## Slashounet

WD Green ? Ah oui tiens pourquoi pas (je ne connaissais pas).

/

EDIT : en fait, je n'ai pas vu de WD Green 2.5'' :\

EDIT2 : ah oui, je viens de regarder les prix des SSD, c'est sacrément cher. J'étais vraiment à la masse ^^

----------

## Magic Banana

Il y a toujours le linutop 2 qui est tout riquiqui, consomme moins de 8 Watts et coûte 280€ (trop cher ?). Et puis il est français môssieur !

----------

## jcTux

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Il y a toujours le linutop 2 qui est tout riquiqui, consomme moins de 8 Watts et coûte 280€ (trop cher ?). Et puis il est français môssieur !

 

Elle a une gueule intéressante cette petite bestiole   :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

Y a de tout selon les besoins http://www.plugcomputer.org/ par exemple.

Personnellement si un module sata existait pour la igepv2 je serais preneur.

----------

## Slashounet

J'ai jeté un coup d'œil rapide, il a l'air sympa mais ce serait dommage de ne pas l'utiliser pour un poste de travail.

Pour l'instant, j'en reste au FIT-PC + un DD 2.5'' (mais pas un SSD finalement). Je vais regarder pour en assembler un, mais j'ai l'impression qu'il vaut mieux payer un peu plus cher pour avoir la mini-machine déjà montée (et ce sera difficilement plus petit).

Faut encore que je me penche sur les eeeBox qui sont parait-il pas mal.

/

EDIT : kwenspc, je vais mater

EDIT2 : ah oui ok, j'en avais entendu parler sur un post du Framablog.

----------

## kwenspc

 *Slashounet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Faut encore que je me penche sur les eeeBox qui sont parait-il pas mal.
> 
> 

 

Par rapport au FIT-PC je pense pas qu'il y ait de grosse différence. Le FIT-PC c'est de l'atom, avec 1 ou 2G de ram etc... 

Pour une utilisation serveur en plus, une eeebox aura une cg un peu trop gourmande.

----------

## Slashounet

Ah oui, effectivement, et je n'en ai pas du tout besoin donc bon… Et en comparant, c'est kif kif. Le FIT-PC me parait séduisant pour le moment.

/

----------

## kwenspc

La même chose que le FIT-PC mais en Via Nano tiens: http://www.via.com.tw/en/products/embedded/artigo/a1100/index.jsp

----------

## ceric35

J'ai actuellement un FIT-PC2 sous gentoo depuis 1 mois.

Par compte, niveau consommation, je ne peux pas trop le mesurer.

Pour un petit serveur perso, c'est nickel.

Les rsync sont plus rapide que sur mon pc fixe, jamais compris pourquoi.

Les compilations sont plus longue par contre, mais il doit être

possible de faire la compilation sur un autre PC (distcc).

----------

## Slashounet

Ah cool ! Un retour d'expérience ! Et tu as quoi comme disque dur ?

Pour la consommation, a priori la boîte qui les fait ne dit pas trop de conneries, mais je pense que ses mesures sont faites sans disque dur. Dans tous les cas, ce sera moins que ma machine fixe et sa carte graphique un peu trop gourmande + le ventilo pour refroidir.

/ounet

----------

## ceric35

Le disque dur est celui par défaut de la version avec disque dur.

hdparm -i /dev/sda:

```
 Model=Hitachi, FwRev=PBBOC64G, SerialNo=090731PB5B00QCHRJ97H

 Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec Fixed DTR>10Mbs }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=4

 BuffType=DualPortCache, BuffSize=7208kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=16

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=312581808

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4 

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5 udma6 

 AdvancedPM=yes: mode=0x80 (128) WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: unknown:  ATA/ATAPI-2,3,4,5,6,7
```

----------

## gulivert

Un disque dur NAS te suffirait pas ?

en même temps si tu prends un bon il n'est pas moins cher et fait moins que ce que tu peux faire avec un système Linux.

Par contre je serais interessé d'un retour d'infos sur ce bidul car je m'en monterais bien un.

Mais j'ai peur du matos, car une gentoo à compiler s'est costaud, c'est un refroidissement passif dans la bète? Processeur atom sa chauffe bcp ? Est-il vraiment bien silencieux ? Merci d'avance....

----------

## jcTux

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mais j'ai peur du matos, car une gentoo à compiler s'est costaud, c'est un refroidissement passif dans la bète? Processeur atom sa chauffe bcp ? Est-il vraiment bien silencieux ? Merci d'avance....

 

Sur ces genres de bestioles, quand on a une machine plus costaude à disposition, c'est plus sage de compiler Gentoo sur la machine la plus rapide: Distcc, chroot via NFS etc.

----------

## Slashounet

Comme il n'y a pas de ventilo, c'est clairement plus silencieux qu'une machine « normale ». Après avoir vu les prix des SSD, je me dis qu'un simple DD suffira, ce qui est dommage, c'est pour la consommation : j'aurais bien aimé trouver un disque moins gourmand. Mais bon, le FIT-PC est déjà bon à ce niveau là, donc l'u ndans l'autre, même avec un disque standard, il consomme peu par rapport à une grosse machine.

/

----------

## kwenspc

Si tu recherches une vraie consommation réduite c'est carrément la CM qu'il faut changer. Par contre là faudrait aller voir du côté des cpu ARM. 

Y a des solutions mais toujours plus ou moins bâtardes (pas de SATA, pas de slot ram qui permette d'avoir 2Go). Sauf dans les NAS mais là ça se ressent au niveau du prix, sans parler du fait qu'on ne peut que rarement installer son propre système et on est tributaire d'un "truc" mal fait (noyau 2.4...) etc...

----------

## nonas

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Y a de tout selon les besoins http://www.plugcomputer.org/ par exemple.
> 
> Personnellement si un module sata existait pour la igepv2 je serais preneur.

 J'ai une SheevaPlug depuis bientôt 2 mois. C'est une version e-SATA achetée pour £115 (port compris vers la France) chez NewIT, le support e-SATA devrait arriver bientôt nativement dans debian (oui, je n'ai pas tenté une Gentoo là-dessus) donc je pourrais y brancher un disque externe (WD Green 1To dans un boitier USB/e-SATA Icybox).

Côté caractéristiques, c'est un SoC ARM à 1,2 GHz avec 512 Mo de RAM, un port ethernet Gbits, un port USB (avec une debian sur une clé USB de 4 Go, la chose la plus lente de l'ensemble) et un port e-SATA.

Côté consommation, la SheevaPlug c'est environ 5 W (allez, disons 10 W grand max) et le disque dur externe environ 5 W aussi. Donc avec les transfos on doit arriver à 30 W maximum.

C'est pas une bête de course (surtout avec l'os sur une clé super lente) mais pour faire tourner quelques petits services c'est largement suffisant. (pour le moment j'ai un bridge tor, un serveur web et à termes je partagerai le disque dur pour en faire un serveur de fichiers pour le réseau local)

----------

## guilc

 *nonas wrote:*   

> Donc avec les transfos on doit arriver à 30 W maximum.

 

Ouch, j'espère pas !

Je fais 25W avec mon ATOM 330 sur du Mini-ITX ! Et c'est pas du tout la même utilisation !

On en parlait là : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-778958-highlight-.html

Avec ce genre de truc, tu dois consommer pas mal moins...

----------

## Solevis

En cherchant des informations sur le sheevaplug, je suis tombé sur ça :

http://www.globalscaletechnologies.com/p-24-openrd-client-openrd-client-board-with-enclosure.aspx

Est-ce que ce genre de machine est capable de faire un serveur@home ? C'est un peu l'équivalent d'une soekris ?

L'avantage certains par rapport au sheevaplug, c'est les deux prises gigabit, et la possibilité d'insérer un disque sata.

----------

## kwenspc

http://www.linuxfordevices.com/c/a/News/Hawkboard/ sympa cette petite carte, de l'ARM et du sata pour 89$  :Smile: 

Parfait pour un mini serveur.

----------

## Maitre Jacquin

J’utilise un fit-pc2 depuis 6 mois comme serveur perso : ça tient ses promesses niveau consommation d’énergie et bruit.

Pour le stockage j’ai un peu cherché pour les SSD mais ces trucs là coûtent vraiment trop cher donc j’ai opté pour du disque dur classique.

Attention avec le fit-pc2 et le fit-pc2i, la sortie vidéo est en HDMI. Compulab fabrique un adaptateur HDMI vers VGA spécial pour ces PC, seulement ils ne sont pas vendus en France (j’en ai trouvé sur http://fit-pc.co.uk pour 30€, avec 30€ de frais de livraison  :Confused: ). Après il reste la solution d’installer le système en branchant le disque dur sur son PC et de gérer l’ordinateur exclusivement par ssh ensuite (c’est ce que j’ai fait mais c’est parfois un peu chiant de n’avoir aucun moyen de savoir ce qui se passe quand le PC se déconnecte…).

ceric35, tu utilises quoi comme config pour ton kernel ? Ce qui me bloque pour installer gentoo sur mon fit-pc2, c’est la perspective qu’il ne boote pas à cause d’une mauvaise configuration du kernel…

----------

## Poussin

Quelqu'un à vu le fit-PC2i sur un site de vente? Je dois avouer ne pas être un pro du commerce via internet. En général ils livrent à l'étranger ce genre de chose? (il faut avouer qu'il n'y a pas bcp de sites belges qui proposent ce genre de choses :p )

----------

## Maitre Jacquin

Le seul revendeur français est Amazon.fr, et ils ne proposent plus qu’un seul modèle du fit-pc (le fit-pc2 avec ubuntu, je crois).

Je pense que le mieux est d’acheter sur http://fit-pc.co.uk, c’est le revendeur le plus complet et le plus proche (normalement si ça vient d’Angleterre tu n’as pas de frais de douane).

----------

## Slashounet

Il y a aussi ce site allemand. Il y en avait un autre, mais je n'ai pas le lien sous la main. Sinon, vas sur le site officiel, il y a une liste de revendeurs. Il y a peut-être d'autres pays dans lesquels on peut le commander.

/ounet

----------

## El_Goretto

Ok, mais faîtes gaffe quand même avec votre fit-PC2i.

OK, ça a une conso en charge de 10W par rapport aux 30W d'un Atom DualCore quelconque 1ère génération.

Seulement un Atom ça avance pas... et quand vous n'avez qu'un seul core, ça avance encore moins.

Et vous pourrez repasser pour transformer ce truc en NAS par la suite.

Bref, évaluez bien ce que vous voulez en faire avant, parce que çà ressemble plus à un soekris en Atom qu'autre chose, ce truc (sans l'orientation réseau vu qu'il n'y a qu'un port, port 1Gb certes).

----------

## Poussin

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Bref, évaluez bien ce que vous voulez en faire avant, parce que çà ressemble plus à un soekris en Atom qu'autre chose, ce truc (sans l'orientation réseau vu qu'il n'y a qu'un port, port 1Gb certes).

 

Ben justement, ce qui m'intéresse, c'est que le 2i possède 2 ports 1Gb

----------

## guilc

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Seulement un Atom ça avance pas... et quand vous n'avez qu'un seul core, ça avance encore moins.
> 
> Et vous pourrez repasser pour transformer ce truc en NAS par la suite.

 

Heu, pour un serveur headless domestique, un Atom, ça avance TRES bien, faut pas pousser !

En plus je vois dans ta signature que tu en as un !   :Razz: 

Le miens (Atom 330) fait :

- routage de 4 vlans + 2 VPN (oui je sais, pour du domestique ça fait beaucoup de réseaux  :Mr. Green: )

- serveur mail antispam et tout le toutim (dans les 500 mails/jour)

- serveur web modeste php+postgresql (pas beaucoup de traffic, environ 100Mo/jour)

- serveur nfs4 (connecté dessus en GE, je tire facilement du 30Mo/s réels, ce qui fait quand même un petit 240Mbits), le voilà le NAS !

- serveur DNS

- Cache squid (en proxy transparent)

Et je l'avais constaté à l'install, les latences sont très inférieures à l'ancienne machine qu'il remplace (Celeron 4 2.6GHz).

Et avec tout ça, la machine est très largement en sous-charge.

Certes, la compilation est un peu longue, mais ce n'est pas son boulot principal... Cette machine a 416 packages, temps de compilation du système : Estimated update time: 11 hours, 12 minutes. (emerge -pe @world | genlop -p), ça reste honnête.

Alors évidemment, ça scalera moins bien que les Xeons Quad que j'utilise au taf, mais bon, faut pas pousser non plus, @home c'est pour moi de très loin le meilleurs rapport puissance/conso (et la facture EDF te dit merci)

----------

## Poussin

 *guilc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Le miens (Atom 330) fait :
> 
> 

 

Sans indiscrétion, c'est quoi comme matos? Homemade? gros encombrement? Quelle consommation? Oui oui, je suis curieux :p

----------

## Da_Risk

Ca me tenterais bien de monter une bebette de ce genre aussi. mais niveau boitiers vous utilisez quoi ? le carton de chaussures ?   :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

De mon côté, je préférerais un truc en ARM, geek attitude, et tentative de basse consommation inside  :Wink: 

----------

## guilc

 *Poussin wrote:*   

>  *guilc wrote:*   
> 
> Le miens (Atom 330) fait :
> 
>  
> ...

 

J'en avais déjà parlé  :Wink:  mais :

- http://www.intel.com/products/desktop/motherboards/d945gclf2-d945gclf2d/d945gclf2-d945gclf2d-overview.htm (fanless, ça chauffe pas !)

- boitier Antec ISK300 (alim 65W) : http://www.antec.com/Believe_it/product.php?id=MjA5NA==

- DD Velociraptor 2.5" 300Go

- 2Go DDR2 (1 seule barrette sur ces petites bête, pas du dual channel)

Et la conso c'est là : http://www.xwing.info/index.php?p=rrd&name=ups-xwing sachant qu'il faut retirer environ 5W pour le modem qui tire sur le même onduleur

----------

## Poussin

Je me tate vraiment. Le home server chez moi devrait en plus faire routeur. Il reste toujours les soekris, mais là on oublie pas mal de chose pour le coté homeserver :/ et le gigabit

edit: 

Merci pour les infos guilc  :Wink: 

Ah tiens, le fit-pc, c'est du poulsbo... je crois que je vais passer...

----------

## Slashounet

Franchement, le FIT-PC2/FIT-PC2i est vraiment intéressant. Pour un petit serveur maison, il remplit très bien son office. Si c'est pour faire une station multimédia, la version 2 est plus appropriée que la version 2i (à cause du port infrarouge et donc l'utilisation possible d'une télécommande), sinon, la 2i pour ses deux ports réseau. 

J'ai été vraiment bluffé par le silence de l'appareil : je n'avais pas l'habitude d'une machine sans refroidissement, et j'ai eu deux ou trois fois le réflexe d'aller vérifier qu'il était bien en fonctionnement ^^

Sinon, lors de l'installation, « pour aller plus vite sans m'embêter », j'ai d'abord utilisé genkernel. Ce fut une grossière erreur et une perte de temps : au boot, un message d'erreur s'affichait et ça ne démarrait pas. Un petit tour sur le forum m'a confirmé que c'était dû à genkernel et j'ai fait ce que j'aurais dû faire depuis le début : compiler le noyau à la main. D'ailleurs, je suis passé un peu vite dessus, donc faut que je le recompile en regardant plus en détails les modules à activer/désactiver.

/

----------

## El_Goretto

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *El_Goretto wrote:*   Seulement un Atom ça avance pas... et quand vous n'avez qu'un seul core, ça avance encore moins. 
> 
> Heu, pour un serveur headless domestique, un Atom, ça avance TRES bien, faut pas pousser !
> 
> En plus je vois dans ta signature que tu en as un !   

 

Mais on est tout à fait d'accord, pour ce que j'en fait c'est pareil... sauf que par rapport au plus petit des Celeron (Celeron M 743 testé sur un netbook), c'est le jour et la nuit.

Je persiste, un Atom, ça consomme pas, ça chauffe pas, mais ça avance pas  :Smile: 

(ceci dit j'ai comme qui dirait une expérience un tantinet limitée avec les plateformes basse consommation, et c'est par rapport aux perfs bruts d'un gros desktop actuel façon Core2).

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Et vous pourrez repasser pour transformer ce truc en NAS par la suite.

 

Et on s'est mal compris, là je faisais référence au FIT-PC2, pas à un config Atom (qui compose la plupart des nouveaux NAS qui sortent).

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *Poussin wrote:*    *guilc wrote:*   
> 
> Le miens (Atom 330) fait :
> 
>  
> ...

 

Anéfé!! Par ici même.

@Poussin: j'ai une config sur mon routeur Atom avec 4 ports Gb. Ha!   :Cool: 

----------

## floc_12

Bonjour,

Je suis aussi intéressé pour me monter un ptit serveur comme ca (actuellement, j'ai une vieille machine avec srv web,vpn,samba, squid et vsftp). 

Une petite question peut être bete  : vous pensez que, en plus de tout ca, cette machine pourrait faire station multimedia (lecteur dvd/divx, mp3 voire enregistreur tv - soyons fou- ) ?

Bon we

----------

## kwenspc

Pour du multimédia te faudrait un truc plus péchu, du moins au niveau de la carte graphique. Les carte atom avec CG embarqué c'est pas vraiment la panacée pour ça.

----------

## floc_12

Bon, merci pour la réponse. C'est bien dommage, ces boitiers cités dans ce post avaient l'air bien sympa. Je vais donc me tourner vers un mini pc.

Bonne soirée

----------

## ceric35

 *Maitre Jacquin wrote:*   

> ceric35, tu utilises quoi comme config pour ton kernel ? Ce qui me bloque pour installer gentoo sur mon fit-pc2, c’est la perspective qu’il ne boote pas à cause d’une mauvaise configuration du kernel…

 

J'avoue, ca me fait peur aussi, mais mon pc est chez moi.

Donc si jamais le nouveau kernel ne boot pas, je branche un clavier/ecran et je reboot sur l'ancien.

----------

## Slashounet

Salut,

Tiens, j'avais zappé cette remarque. J'ai un fit-pc2i, j'ai compilé un noyau à la main (faut prendre un peu de temps pour sélectionner ce que l'on souhaite de A à Z, mais bon, ça se fait), et ça boote bien, ça tourne parfaitement. Pourquoi est-ce qu'il ne booterait pas ? (quel problème penses-tu avoir ?) Ton serveur n'est pas accessible physiquement en cas de souci ?

/ounet

----------

## Maitre Jacquin

Je n’ai pas d’écran pour ce PC, et aucun moyen d’en brancher (la sortie est en HDMI, je n’ai pas de HDMI chez moi, et un adaptateur pour ce genre de cas est à minimum 50€ plus les frais de port).

Donc si le noyau ne boote pas, je n’ai absolument aucun moyen de savoir pourquoi. C’est pour ça que je préfèrerais, si possible, récupérer une config dont je suis sûr qu’elle marchera. C’est ça de stress en moins ^^

----------

## xaviermiller

N'y a-t-il pas moyen de communiquer via un câble série ?

----------

## guilc

Bon, ben je suis.... sur le cul  :Laughing: 

Grâce à mon ami EDF, ma carte mère D945GCLF2 de mon petit serveur basse conso est morte...

Dans mon malheur, au lieu de faire un remplacement à l'identique, j'ai remplacé par une D510MO, le modèle successeur chez intel, à base de Atom D510 et chipset NM10. Perfs plus ou moins identiques (un chouilla de mieux, mais pas de quoi révolutionner le monde : une compil de gcc passe de 1h22 à 1h05 par exemple, glibc de 33 à 29 minutes).

Bon, jusque là rien de révolutionnaire, mais... la conso à la prise est radicalement... différente. Le changement de carte mère fait passer de 25W/30W environ (idle/charge) à... un peu moins de 15W/20W (toujours idle/charge).

Et niveau température, c'est encore plus froid, impossible à faire chauffer, même avec un emerge -e @world. Idéal pour faire un PC complètement passif  :Wink: 

Conclusion, si vous cherchez à tous prix la conso, banissez le ICH et mangez du Pine Trail (NM10) !! Avec ça, vous avez un vrai PC idéal pour un serveur à la maison qui consomme moins qu'une freebox  :Wink: 

----------

## Poussin

Mmmm je sens que ça va remplacer mon vieux wrt54gl ça... et faire serveur domo en plus du routeur biensur

----------

## El_Goretto

Merci pour ces chiffres, guilc.

Juste pour ma culture, j'ai comparé le TDP du NM10 (2,1W) et du 82801IR I/O (4,3W) (ICH9R qu'on peut trouver sur des cartes mères Atom spéciales NAS). Ca ne donne pas la conso réelle, mais au moins il n'y a pas une différence démesurée. Quand on voit le TDP du 945GC+ICH7 livrés avec les premiers atom (arrghhh, 22,2 + 3,3 W!), on voit qu'on peut en attendre aussi du bien  :Smile: .

--

edit: 

bon, pour faire propre, vu que le CPU atom actuel intègre une partie anciennement dévolue à l'ancien chipset, je fais le total:

TDP N330 + 945GC + ICH7 = 8 + 22,2 + 3,3 = 35,5 W

TDP D510 + NM10 = 13 + 2,1 = 15,1 W

CQFD.

----------

## guilc

Ouais, par contre, ton chiffre théorique (enfin "ton", le chiffre des specs quoi) donne 20W de différence. Dans la pratique, j'ai "seulement" un chouilla plus de 10W de différence, sachant que je n'ai jamais consommé 35W à la prise avec le 330 + 945/ICH7.

Enfin après, entre la théorie et la pratique  :Smile: 

En tous cas, la chose certaine c'est que le gain de conso est bien réel et mesurable

----------

## El_Goretto

Oui oui, de toute façon comme je l'ai indiqué, il s'agit du TDP, pas du tout de la consommation  :Smile: 

Par contre on peut en déduire un ratio approximatif pour le CPU+chipset. Mais même alors ce ne sera pas représentatif de la conso globale (qui comprend tous les autres composants du système et perf alim).

----------

## Oupsman

message supprimé

----------

## guilc

Bah pour du 100% fanless qui ne chauffe pas, la D510Mo peut te convenir parfaitement !

Juste un truc, le port parallèle est interne, il faut donc que tu ajoutes une équerre de ce type pour sortir le port : http://www.materiel.net/ctl/Accessoires_boitiers/53708-Equerre_port_parallele.html

Tu t'en tires avec 85€ la carte mère avec proc, c'est pour le moins honnête et largement plus puissant que ta D201GLY2.

----------

## Oupsman

message supprimé

----------

## Poussin

mmm vraiment dommage que la D510MO ne comporte qu'une carte réseau :/ c'est compromis pour en faire un routeur

----------

## guilc

 *Poussin wrote:*   

> mmm vraiment dommage que la D510MO ne comporte qu'une carte réseau :/ c'est compromis pour en faire un routeur

 

vlan, vlan  :Wink: 

Une carte réseau suffit bien, en tous cas pour du domestique ! Il suffit de coller derrière la machine un switch qui gère les vlans (GS108T chez moi)

Un peu plus haut dans ce fil  :Wink: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6374547.html#6374547

----------

## guilc

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Détail important : mon serveur est dans un boitier mini itx qui n'a pas d'emplacement slot PCI pour l'extension. Donc utiliser une équerre est impossible, à moins que le IO shield à l'arrière ne dispose de l'emplacement pour y mettre le port parallèle. 
> 
> Oui je sais, je suis chiant 

 

Bah heu, ça se remplace le io shield non ?   :Rolling Eyes: 

Sinon, il y a bien la version gigabyte GA-D510UD en D510 pour sensiblement le même prix, mais malheureusement, elle n'est pas fanless de base, contrairement à la intel (mais ça, ça doit pouvoir s'arranger)

----------

## Poussin

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *Poussin wrote:*   mmm vraiment dommage que la D510MO ne comporte qu'une carte réseau :/ c'est compromis pour en faire un routeur 
> 
> vlan, vlan 
> 
> Une carte réseau suffit bien, en tous cas pour du domestique ! Il suffit de coller derrière la machine un switch qui gère les vlans (GS108T chez moi)
> ...

 

Ouais, ce n'est justement pas le cas de mon switch ^^, mais ce serait ptete interessant en effet. Et du coup, le port miniPCI sur la carte me permet de mettre une carte wifi  :Smile:  cool cool cool

----------

## Poussin

En plus, le boitié là -> http://www.mini-box.com/M350-universal-mini-itx-enclosure me tente bien  :Smile: 

edit: et les picoPSU aussi   :Rolling Eyes: Last edited by Poussin on Sun Oct 24, 2010 10:16 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Oupsman

message supprimé

----------

## xaviermiller

Pour ton imprimante, tu peux trouver facilement un adaptateur USB->Parallèle. J'en ai un pour une LaserJet 1100, et ça passe comme une lettre à la poste.

----------

## Poussin

Voir un serveur d'impression avec connexion LPT! http://www.ldlc.be/fiche/PB00103484.html

----------

## guilc

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> EDIT : l'asus AT5NM10-I vous connaissez ?

 

Tiens, j'avais pas vu celle la.

Sur le papier, elle suit à la lettre les mêmes specs que la intel, contrairement à la gigabyte qui ajoute un controlleur SATA supplémentaire. A première vue, la seule différence c'est les ports série/parallèle en sortie arrière et pas seulement interne  :Wink: 

Et un radiateur aux couleurs plus... funky  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

 *Poussin wrote:*   

> Voir un serveur d'impression avec connexion LPT! http://www.ldlc.be/fiche/PB00103484.html

 

Joli ! Merci pour le tuyau.

----------

## El_Goretto

Je viens de découvrir une gamme de CPU assez prometteuse (en attendant les bobcats): les athlon II X2 "u": du dual core à 2GHz avec un simili TDP de 25W. Le tout sur un socket standard AM3.

Sachant que les chipsets AMD desktop sont largement moins gourmants que leurs  équivalents intel (genre 10+4W de TDP pour certains récents), il y a peut être une version intermédiaire entre Atom tout lents et CPU "normaux".

----------

## Oupsman

message supprimé

----------

## guilc

Roh !

Aller, casse toi de là vite fait ! qu'est-ce que tu fais encore là  :Twisted Evil: 

Rahlala, entre ceux qui partent sous mac et ceux qui partent sous BSD, tout fout l'camp sur ce forum  :Laughing: 

Second degré œuf corse  :Wink: 

----------

## Oupsman

message supprimé

----------

## CoreDump

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT : l'asus AT5NM10-I vous connaissez ?

 

J'en ai une. Sentiment mitigé:

Ne boote pas sur 2 alimentation sur 3: fortron green 400: ko, picopsu90: ko, corsair vx400: ok.

C'est un peu con pour une mobo censé être basse conso de ne pas booter sur une picopsu...

A noter que c'est une picopsu 20 pins, pas les dernières en 24 pins (et non un adaptateur 20-24 ne change rien).

Coté conso (avec l'alim corsair, à la prise): 36w en idle avec un dd 7200 tours (samsung 250Go). C'est 10 de moins que la précédente mobo (amd athlon 3000 + uATX nvidia). On est très loin du 20w annoncé.

Les +: ports série/parallèle pour ceux qui en ont besoin, fanless avec un beau rad (même pas tiède). Les -: les deux ports sata du chipset NM10, le boot capricieux.

----------

## boozo

 *Solevis wrote:*   

> En cherchant des informations sur le sheevaplug, je suis tombé sur ça :
> 
> http://www.globalscaletechnologies.com/p-24-openrd-client-openrd-client-board-with-enclosure.aspx
> 
> Est-ce que ce genre de machine est capable de faire un serveur@home ? C'est un peu l'équivalent d'une soekris ?
> ...

 

Comme j'ai lu le planet je remonte cette note pour compléter avec cette petite bestiole en arm (version orpenrd-ultimate)

Oué bon ok soit c'est cher, c'est atypique et hors des sentiers battus mais c'est bon aussi parfois le fun :p

@kwen> un semblant d'avis p.e. ?

Edit: btw, les liens étant ce qu'ils sont sur leurs site... c'est peut-être une redite de l'exemple que donnait Solevis - si c'est le cas navré pour le bruit -

Edit2: Comme quoi en cherchant 5 minutes  :Embarassed: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *CoreDump wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Coté conso (avec l'alim corsair, à la prise): 36w en idle avec un dd 7200 tours (samsung 250Go). C'est 10 de moins que la précédente mobo (amd athlon 3000 + uATX nvidia). On est très loin du 20w annoncé.
> 
> 

 

Après ton wattmetre est peut-être trop approximatif, cela dit: l'alim elle même consomme des Watts, ainsi que le dd.

Donc ce n'est pas étonnant. Et les constructeurs ne refilent pas la conso à la prise mais bien souvent à leur socket d'alimentation, sur la cm. 

 *boozo wrote:*   

> @kwen> un semblant d'avis p.e. ? 

 

Sympa la config! y a 8 banques pour la ram ou bien j'ai mal compris?

Le prix c'est certes élevé mais pour ce que ça fournit... Et c'est pas plus élevé qu'un NAS qu'il faut bidouiller pour y coller un nux maison.

Y a 2 ports eth (sur mon serv à base d'atom j'ai du acheter une carte pci pour en avoir 2 justement). Et d'ailleurs le rapport cout à l'achat et conso d'elec... ça doit s'amortir assez vite je pense.

Son seul défaut c'est qu'il soit fait que pour 1 dd interne. 2 ça aurait été le top.

Sinon l'atom j'en reviens, alors certes la CM est moins cher mais coté conso c'est bien évidemment tout moisi à coté d'un ARM, et les perfs... bah pour ce que je fais de mon serveur (serveur audio, de fichiers sur réseau 1Gb, routeur, fw, http, git, hg, etc etc... et ce pour une 10aine de users) et bien je suis maintenant certains qu'un arm fait largement tout ça et aussi bien parce que même avec toutes ces taches c'est rien pour le CPU, et du coup c'est bcp de watts dépensé pour rien. En plus si on a un chip pour l'encryption/décryption ça relâche encore plus le CPU! (on s'en rend pas compte comme ça mais le chiffrement 100% sur CPU ça bouffe pas mal.)

La prochaine fois, j'investirais dans un truc à base d'arm, sans hésiter.

----------

## El_Goretto

Ben bizarrement j'avais quand même l'impression que les benchs FTP ou CIFS des NAS atom étaient meilleurs que les générations précédentes.

Me trompés-je?

----------

## kwenspc

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Ben bizarrement j'avais quand même l'impression que les benchs FTP ou CIFS des NAS atom étaient meilleurs que les générations précédentes.
> 
> Me trompés-je?

 

Pas forcément. Mais pose toi la question: As tu besoin d'un truc qui dépote sa mémé cowboy ou d'un truc qui consomme peu mais qui fournit des perfs respectables*? (tout en étant confortables à l'oreille - peu/pas de bruit - petit mais fournissant largement tout - voir plus cf le post de boozo - ce qu'un truc à base d'atom fournit)

Si les perfs est le critère prédominant et qu'on se fout de la conso... là autant passer à du vrai gros CPU et jeter l'arm et même l'atom.

Faut avant tout cibler son besoin, sur-dimensionner son installation pour au final d'en utiliser que 10% c'est du gâchis je trouve. Et amha le coût de départ pour une carte "exotique" ça s'amortit très facilement je pense, justement par la différence de consommation.

*respectables: genre 30-50Mo/sec sur réseau gigabit, un cpu à 50-60% avec tous les services dont j'ai besoin (donc avec de la marge) etc...

----------

## CoreDump

Pour le wattmetre c'est un modèle sérieux, pas un truc chinois a 10€, donc les valeurs sont relativement juste (ca tombe en dessous de 30w sans DD), et effectivement c'est en comptant l'alim (la corsair est une 80+). 

Selon silentPC une alim type corsair a un rendement moindre qu'une picopsu dans ces puissances, donc rien de bien étonnant.

Ce qui est par contre vraiment un problème avec la NM10 c'est les problèmes de compatibilité alim. Je ne suis pas d'ailleurs le seul a ne pas pouvoir la faire tourner sur une picoPSU. Ca m'embête de garder un boitier µATX pour ca (un silverstone) alors que j'ai un boitier mini-itx qui traine vide...

Coté perf j'en suis content, entre 50 et 60 Mo/s en lecture (pourrait mieux faire) et 40/50 en écriture (samba, 1GbE), sachant que le DD est un vieux samsung 250Go (sata).

----------

## El_Goretto

@CoreDump: ce problème avec les alims, c'est propre à la carte Asus ou bien c'est répandu sur toutes les CM NM10 en général?

----------

## Poussin

Tout ça m'a donné envie  :Smile: 

Je me prépare ma petite liste de course sur base de la D510MO

Comme je ne vais pas investir tout de suite dans un switch gbits manageable, je vais partir vers une 2eme carte en PCI. Donc:

- Carte Ethernet Gbit PCI (avec petite pate pour s'adapter au boitié, ça ça ne va pas être le plus facile à trouver)

- Carte Wifi mini-PCI-E, si possible compatible n, et c'est indispensable qu'elle fonctionne en master pour faire AP (en wpa en plus...)

- Un DD -> Je peux peut-etre m'en passer, je dois avoir un disque de 3,5" qui traine, faut voir avec la conso

- Un boitié Antec ISK 300-65

J'ai juste quelques petites question pour guilc  :Very Happy: 

- Le nécessaire pour l'antenne se conectant à la carte wifi serait fourni avec le boitié/la carte mère/la carte wifi?

- Cette antenne peut sans trop de souci (sans sortir la dremel) se fixer au boitié?

- La picoPSU livré avec le machin serait suffisante?

- Un DD 3,5", meme si ce n'est pas prévu dans ce boitié, c'est faisable? (à la place du lecteur optique par exemple)

Merci pour tout  :Very Happy: 

Vivement d'avoir ce matos  :Very Happy: 

----------

## guilc

 *Poussin wrote:*   

> J'ai juste quelques petites question pour guilc 
> 
> - Le nécessaire pour l'antenne se conectant à la carte wifi serait fourni avec le boitié/la carte mère/la carte wifi?

 

ni boîtier, ni carte mère en tous cas.

 *Quote:*   

> - Cette antenne peut sans trop de souci (sans sortir la dremel) se fixer au boitié?

 

Il y a une fenêtre ouvrable dans l'arrière du boîtier (visible là : http://www.silentpcreview.com/files/images/antec_isk300/isk300e.jpg), mais rien pour fixer une antenne. Je suppose que ça doit pouvoir se bricoler sans trop luter...

 *Quote:*   

> - La picoPSU livré avec le machin serait suffisante?

 

Pour ma part elle me satisfait.

Suffisante en terme de quoi ? rendement ? puissance ?

Sachant que je mesure une vingtaine de W à la prise, c'est en tous cas plus qu'assez puissant.

 *Quote:*   

> - Un DD 3,5", meme si ce n'est pas prévu dans ce boitié, c'est faisable? (à la place du lecteur optique par exemple)

 

En retirant le support des disques 2.5" ça rentre en hauteur, à condition de couper ou plier la patte qui vient bloquer le lecteur optique au milieu de la plaque qui va gêner. Et la fixation risque d'être tendue. On voit ici l'emplacement sans la plaque de support des disques 2.5" http://www.silentpcreview.com/files/images/antec_isk300/isk300j.jpg

----------

## Poussin

Merci beaucoup pour ces info. Je crois que je vais prendre un petit DD 2,5" au final alors. Pas du tout envie de jouer de la dremel pour l'instant (c'est fini ce temps là :p)

Coté température, c'est jouable de couper complètement le ventilo du boitier? ou au contraire, il vaut mieux rajouter un ventilo sur la carte mere  :Sad: 

Au pire, pour l'antenne, je démonterai un vieux portable

----------

## guilc

Couper complètement je ne pense pas, ne serait-ce que pour évacuer l'air chaud du boîtier : sans ça, tu risques de te retrouver avec un poche d'air chaud au niveau du disque dur. Par contre le ventilo au minimum est largement suffisant.

Pour ma part, j'ai remplacé le tri-cool d'origine par un Noctua NF-R8 en position la plus lente (avec ULNA). c'est quasi-inaudible, et niveau température, ça roule :

Mobo/CPU : http://www.xwing.info/index.php?p=rrd&name=system-sensors

Disque : http://www.xwing.info/index.php?p=rrd&name=system-sda

La prise ventilateur de la D510MO est pas mal : possibilité de tourner à 50% -> 100% en palier fixe, ou bien de laisser réguler automatiquement en fonction de la température. Pour ma part c'est 100% + ULNA, ce qui revient je pense à 50% sans ULNA.

Il n'y a absolument pas besoin d'adjoindre un ventilo sur le radiateur de la Mobo.

[EDIT]

Ah oui et j'oubliais de préciser : il faut ranger les cables "proprement" : la prise ATX de la carte mère n'est pas idéalement placée, assez éloignée du bord de la carte, et le câble du boîtier est limite, du coup, il est tout juste assez long. Si les câbles sont mal rangés, y a moyen que ça paraisse court (mais quand on est maniaque, qu'on ligature bien les câbles là ou il faut avec des colliers rilsan, aucun souci, et en plus ça améliore la circulation d'air).

----------

## Poussin

Ca y est j'ai craqué ^^ c'est commandé   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## CoreDump

Bon j'ai résolu mon problème de boot en remplaçant la picopsu120w par une picopsu150. Celle ci vient des US (pas vraiment plus cher en plus), elle est nativement en 24 pins.

La conso a la prise est de 28w au total (DD samsung 7200tr). A comparer aux 36w avec une corsair CX400 (qui n'est déja pas mauvaise coté rendement).

----------

## boozo

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> (snip)
> 
>  *Quote:*   @kwen> un semblant d'avis p.e. ?  
> 
> Sympa la config! y a 8 banques pour la ram ou bien j'ai mal compris?
> ...

 

@kwen : Tiens si tu veux commander un nouveau jouet y'a aussi la pandaboard  :Smile: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Je viens de découvrir une gamme de CPU assez prometteuse (en attendant les bobcats): les athlon II X2 "u": du dual core à 2GHz avec un simili TDP de 25W. Le tout sur un socket standard AM3.
> 
> Sachant que les chipsets AMD desktop sont largement moins gourmants que leurs  équivalents intel (genre 10+4W de TDP pour certains récents), il y a peut être une version intermédiaire entre Atom tout lents et CPU "normaux".

 

Je persiste dans mon idée de serveur "basse conso ++"(*), avec la comparaison sur un bench particuliers entre un atom D525 et un X2 270u.

*une machine ou le positionnement [conso ----- perfs] est un peu plus orienté perfs, pour avoir une machine plus polyvalente (un poil de virtualisation "légère" façon OpenVZ par exemple,voire plus lourde, AMD-V inside).

----------

## Poussin

Question un poil hors sujet: Quel interet la virtualisation sur un homeserveur? La sécurité (comprendre séparer les différents services sur plusieurs VE?)? Just for fun?

----------

## guilc

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Je persiste dans mon idée de serveur "basse conso ++"(*), avec la comparaison sur un bench particuliers entre un atom D525 et un X2 270u.
> 
> *une machine ou le positionnement [conso ----- perfs] est un peu plus orienté perfs, pour avoir une machine plus polyvalente (un poil de virtualisation "légère" façon OpenVZ par exemple,voire plus lourde, AMD-V inside).

 

Ouais enfin, c'est bien joli, c'est plus performant que l'atom, MAIS, le CPU seul consomme autant que la plateforme entière en ATOM... (rappel, je fais 25W grand maxi à la prise en pleine charge, en général je suis plus proche des 20W...). Pour moi, on n'est déjà plus dans la basse conso là.

Ta plateforme AMD au total va difficilement descendre en dessous des 50W...

----------

## El_Goretto

@guilc: non, puisqu'il s'agit encore une fois du TDP.

Et en comparant avec mon actuelle plateforme Atom N330, les TDP finaux CPU + chipsets ne sont pas être très différents (35-40W).

----------

## El_Goretto

Bon, j'ai lâché l'affaire avec l'AMD athlon II X2 à 25W de TDP, il est impossible de se le faire fournir en europe. Sans compter que les chipsets associés sont finalement assez gourmant avec un IGP.

Dans l'optique d'un mini-serveur capable de faire tourner une appli un peu lourde (donc hors scope d'un atom), je vais finalement tenter l'aventure avec un core i3 2100T (génération sandy bridge) ayant un TDP de 35W + 6W pour son chipset associé. D'après certains chiffres trouvés sur cet article, les consommations (<15W en idle, 43W en full patate??) ont l'air très sexy.

Bref, j'ai commandé le matos, mais une carte mère d'une autre marque, si ça vous intéresse je pourrai poster quelques relevés au wattmètre selon différents scénarios d'utilisation.

Pour info, le CPU + CM revient aux alentours de 220€ en µATX.

----------

## guilc

Oui, moi ça m'intéresse, même si j'ai pas prévu de changer de matos !

Après, il y a peut-être aussi la piste sandybridge mobile qui a un TDP qui tourne autour des 17 ou 18W suivant le modèle (i3 ou i5) : http://ark.intel.com/Compare.aspx?ids=54619,50028,

Par contre, mis à part en OEM, je n'en ai toujours pas vu...

----------

## El_Goretto

Le problème des mobile intel est la carte mère, j'ai scruté pendant longtemps les core 2 mobiles et les successeurs, mais alors trouver une CM au socket adéquat....

----------

## Zoboulo

Hello !

En effet avec sandy bridge on commence à avoir des trucs assez intéressants !

On trouve sur internet des mini-pc 100% fanless avec des procos genre i3 2100T (35W tdp) ou core i5 2400S (65W tdp), par exemple http://www.aleutia.com/products/di5-core-i5-fanless-pc/

Par contre les prix sont totalement excessifs. Du coup j'aimerais me monter moi même un truc de ce genre. Quelles sont les options pour avoir le truc le plus silencieux possible ? Est-ce que ça vous parait faisable d'utiliser un 2100T en dissipation passive avec quand même éventuellement un ventilo boitier, par exemple dans un antec isk  ? Ou est-ce qu'il vaut mieux un ventirad sur le proco dans un boitier fanless genre M350 ?

le faible encombrement et la conso limitée me tente vraiment, et j'ai besoin d'un truc plus puissant que l'atom sans non plus taper dans les bêtes de course !

----------

## El_Goretto

Pas besoin de remplacer le ventirad d'origine sur un 2100T, avec une carte mère qui gère la vitesse du ventilo en PWN (standard maintenant), c'est inaudible (enfin en charge après 1/2h, je ne sais pas).

Pour l'instant la config que j'ai (futur HTPC avec i3 2100T, CM µATX, 1 barrette de 4Go, 1 SSD, alim ATX 400W 80+ gold) dans un boitîer ouvert est inaudible, et consomme 30W au repos sur sysrescueCD et 27W sous win7. En charge, on dépasse 40W.

Avec une CM mini-ITX (il y en a une chez Intel) moins gourmande et une pico-PSU comme dans le ISK-65, on doit pouvoir se rapprocher des 15W idle que j'avais vu dans un post précédent.

(je n'ai pas donné de chiffre plus tôt car je n'ai pas fini d'installer la bête, je n'ai toujours pas son boîtier définitif, ni installé autre chose que les OS de base).

J'ai pour projet éventuel de monter un mini serveur sur une config identique en mini ITX dans un ISK65. Et refaire comme guilc en remplaçant le ventilo boitier tricool par 2 noctua 80mm comme sur ma config atom.

----------

## Zoboulo

Merci El_Goretto pour ta réponse !

Hélas je pense que ça risque d'être dur de faire rentrer un 2ème disque dans le M350 (vers lequel je m'oriente) en gardant le ventirad fourni. Est-ce que tu aurais les dimensions du ventirad intel d'origine ?

Et même si c'est inaudible à l'air libre, c'est pas dit que ça le soit dans un boitier confiné !

Je me demande si il n'y a pas un petit espoir en passif avec le 2100T. 

Et toi tu comptes faire quoi de ton joujou (quel boitier ...) ?

Les tests des ventilos sont toujours faits avec des configs de tueur, du coup c'est dur de trouver ce qui refroidit silencieusement un proc au tdp de 35w. Si vous avez des retours d'expérience je suis preneur !

----------

## El_Goretto

@Zoboulo: depuis hier soir, la config est dans son boitier final: un silverstone ML03, sans aucun ventilo. Je te laisse regarder, il n'y a aucun ventilo d'origine (4 emplacements de 80mmm sur le flanc), il est plus que largement ajouré un peu partout, et les panneaux sont très fins.

La config a pour seul ventilateur celui du CPU... Et je persiste, même enfermée et positionné sous ma TV, je n'entend pas plus la machine  :Smile: 

La dimension du ventirad d'origine, heu, ben euh, de tête la partie rad doit faire ~1cm, la partie ventilo, euh.

Pour info, le chipset H67 en passif est bien plus chaud que le CPU (config idle).

Confiné, oui, je vois, le M350. J'espère que tu as un avantage particuliers à t'astreindre à ce genre d'intégration, parce que si on en est rendu à choisir entre disque dur ou ventilateur CPU, ça commence à être contraignant  :Smile: 

----------

## Zoboulo

Ben moi ça serait pour mettre sur un bureau très encombré, pas sous la télé. Du coup le ML03 est beaucoup trop grand (presque 50cm de large !), et comme je veux pas un truc au format cube (moche !), ça laisse pas énormément de choix ! Certes l'Antec ISK 300-65 est sympa (en remplaçant le tri-cool) 65W c'est un peu juste pour un core-i3 + 2 DD + 1 graveur. la version 150W a le désavantage d'avoir une alim interne avec ventilo.

----------

## Zoboulo

Hello !

Finalement j'ai renoncé au M350 : coté DD c'est vraiment trop juste. Du coup j'ai acheté cette merveille : http://www.yycase.com/yy-c581.htm qui fait tenir un dvd slim, un 3.5'' , deux 2.5'' avec encore la place pour une carte pci en low profile !

J'ai acheté ça sans alim pour 35 € (+ 15 € frais de port   :Sad:  ) et je vais y mettre une pico psu. J'hésite encore sur laquelle, je me rends compte que que les modèles "classiques" ne régulent pas le 12v qui vient directement de l'adaptateur secteur. Du coup en achetant un adaptateur un peu "cheap", on risque de griller la cm et le processeur ... ça fait réfléchir.

Du coup je réfléchi à prendre un modèle "Wide Input" (http://www.logicsupply.com/products/pico120wi_25) un peu plus cher mais qui régule aussi le 12V.

----------

## El_Goretto

Tiens, pour les curieux et et attentifs, il ne vous a pas échappé qu'un nouveau venu parmi les Xeons a du potentiel: 20W de TDP, sans IGP par contre.

A titre d'info: Comparaison Xeon 1220L et i3 2100T

Le socket reste en 1155, par contre du type de mémoire nécessaire, point d'info.

----------

## El_Goretto

Bon, là on commence à aller un peu haut pour une machine basse conso, l'intérêt final est très relatif: le core i5 2500T, quad core, 45W de TDP.

----------

## Oupsman

message supprimé

----------

## Poussin

ou tu trouves une vieille carte réseau en attendant à brancher sur le PCI :p

C'est ce que j'ai fait (pas envie d'inverstir tout de suite dans un switch manageable), en enlevant la pate métalique qui n'était pas low profile ^^ (ok faut pas trop tirer sur le cable :p )

----------

## El_Goretto

Ben sinon vous prenez une CM qui peut avoir 4 ports direct, c'est plus simple... enfin c'est vous qui voyez hein.  :Razz: 

----------

## Oupsman

message supprimé

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> c'est sûr que 4 ports gigabits, c'est primordial pour un routeur domestique 

 

Ben c'est sûr que de devoir acheter un switch manageable pour compenser un routeur au rabais (puisque one-leg) c'est mieux? Hin hin hin. (surtout vu le budget résultant, tu peux pas test !)

----------

## Poussin

Tout dépend ce que tu fais de ton serveur domo. J'ai évité le routeur manageable avec une bete carte PCI Gbits (tiens il est meme marqué 2000Mbps sur la boite, je ne savais pas que ça existait). La bestiolle, en plus de faire routeur, fait serveur web, db, mpd, mail, rsync, NFS (distfiles et packages binaires), impression, à ça s'ajoute deux machines virtuelles pour faire des tests en tout genre. Et j'aimerais en plus ajouter un backuppc dessus (mais faut encore que j'y réfléchisse ^^). Pas certains de trouver une carte avec 4 ports Gigabits qui supporte cette charge ^^.

Maintenant, je sais, il *faudrait* séparer tous ces services, mais bon, ce n'est jamais qu'un serveur domo

----------

## guilc

 *Poussin wrote:*   

> tiens il est meme marqué 2000Mbps sur la boite, je ne savais pas que ça existait

 

2 solutions :

- soit ils disent du 2Gbits parceque c'est le débit théorique du 1Gbits full duplex

- Soit c'est la capacité de routage de la matrice de la carte, donc si t'as 4 ports "gigabit", y a un gros mensonge, et tu tiendras jamais 4 * 1Gbits, la capacité de la carte étant inférieure... En général, sur du matos réseau, c'est de cette capacié qu'on parle (sur une carte, un routeur ou un switch)

 *Quote:*   

> La bestiolle, en plus de faire routeur, fait serveur web, db, mpd, mail, rsync, NFS (distfiles et packages binaires), impression, à ça s'ajoute deux machines virtuelles pour faire des tests en tout genre. Et j'aimerais en plus ajouter un backuppc dessus (mais faut encore que j'y réfléchisse ^^). Pas certains de trouver une carte avec 4 ports Gigabits qui supporte cette charge ^^.

 

Honnêtement, la charge d'un tel serveur domestique (j'ai le même) est absolument négligeable.

Tout au plus, tu vas vraiment monter en charge lors d'une copie sur le NFS. Ca reste ponctuel.. Sinon, pour le reste, ça restera sur du burst exceptionnel. Dans un cadre domestique, c'est franchement pas une limitation. un routeur avec un seul port Giga et un switch avec vlan aux fesses c'est laaargement suffisant. De toute façon côté public, t'es limité par ton ADSL/Cable, pas par ta capa réseau.

 *Quote:*   

> Maintenant, je sais, il *faudrait* séparer tous ces services, mais bon, ce n'est jamais qu'un serveur domo

 

Ouais, en tant qu'utilisation pro, oui. Maintenant, pour du perso, c'est du gaspillage. Faire 40 machines virtuelles (ou même seulement conteneurs openvz/lxc), c'est du gaspillage de ressources pour pas grand chose...

----------

## Poussin

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *Poussin wrote:*   tiens il est meme marqué 2000Mbps sur la boite, je ne savais pas que ça existait 
> 
> 2 solutions :
> 
> - soit ils disent du 2Gbits parceque c'est le débit théorique du 1Gbits full duplex
> ...

 

Je pense en effet à la solution 1 (c'est une bête carte avec 1 seul port hein  :Smile:  )

 *guilc wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   La bestiolle, en plus de faire routeur, fait serveur web, db, mpd, mail, rsync, NFS (distfiles et packages binaires), impression, à ça s'ajoute deux machines virtuelles pour faire des tests en tout genre. Et j'aimerais en plus ajouter un backuppc dessus (mais faut encore que j'y réfléchisse ^^). Pas certains de trouver une carte avec 4 ports Gigabits qui supporte cette charge ^^. 
> 
> Honnêtement, la charge d'un tel serveur domestique (j'ai le même) est absolument négligeable.
> ...

 

Ah oui oui tout à fait d'accord, ça ne pose aucun soucis à ma carte (bien que les 2 machines virtuelles présentes pour tester, quand elles tournent, je le sens). Mais je pense que notre ami El_Goretto pensait probablement à du soekris ou quelque chose comme ça pour une carte mère avec 4 ports Gbps intégrés. Je ne sais pas trop comment se comporterait une telle carte dans mon cas.

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Maintenant, je sais, il *faudrait* séparer tous ces services, mais bon, ce n'est jamais qu'un serveur domo 
> 
> Ouais, en tant qu'utilisation pro, oui. Maintenant, pour du perso, c'est du gaspillage. Faire 40 machines virtuelles (ou même seulement conteneurs openvz/lxc), c'est du gaspillage de ressources pour pas grand chose...

  Exactement, je me répète, ce n'est jamais qu'un serveur domo  :Smile: 

Tout ça pour dire que je suis content de ma config, de ma démarche (recherche de matos, temps investi à configurer le machin, facilité d'installation, performances, prix, ...). Il est certain qu'il y a toujours moyen trouver mieux, mais voilà   :Cool: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Poussin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ah oui oui tout à fait d'accord, ça ne pose aucun soucis à ma carte (bien que les 2 machines virtuelles présentes pour tester, quand elles tournent, je le sens). Mais je pense que notre ami El_Goretto pensait probablement à du soekris ou quelque chose comme ça pour une carte mère avec 4 ports Gbps intégrés. Je ne sais pas trop comment se comporterait une telle carte dans mon cas.

 

Tiens, je viens de vérifier, la marque de la carte mère que j'ai a l'air de ne plus faire de connecteur pour carte fille sur les modèles atom récents pinetrail... moche :/

Au mieux ya 2 ports.

----------

## Oupsman

Message supprimé

----------

## El_Goretto

Dans le créneau des mini serveurs à conso contenue mais à grosse patate (on n'est plus sur du profil ARM/Atom à 15 W en charge), mon idée de petit serveur à base de core i3 T (maintenant pentium T) avec une carte mère mini-ITX, ça se tient toujours, et ce bench confirme bien que le choix des cartes mères importe beaucoup: http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/mainboards/display/mini-itx-lga1155-roundup_12.html#sect0

Et c'est une carte intel qui réussi à consommer le moins.

----------

## El_Goretto

Tenez, une métrique au wattmètre supplémentaire, côté machine en quad core:

Core i5 2400S + CM intel H67 + 2x4Go RAM 1.35V + SSD + boitier avec 1 ventilo 180mm + alim ATX 400W "80+ Or"= 40W en idle, et 67W en charge avec un prime 95 sous win7.

----------

## El_Goretto

Côté très basse conso (<7W), chez phoronix ya du bench de nettops ARM: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=compulab_trimslice&num=1

----------

## El_Goretto

Wow, le même en A15, ce serait 100% nickel  :Smile: 

Si ce n'est pas un fake, bien sûr, ou si il y a une feinte (genre 2 ports gigaethernet, c'est gros).

----------

## xaviermiller

Joli !

----------

## kwenspc

 *Quote:*   

> Utilite, a quad-core ARM Linux desktop 

 

desktop en ARM, on y croit oui...

----------

